# Britney Spears IQ = 137



## Motte (1. April 2009)

Ich weiss das was nu kommt veranleitet sicher einige zum Mist posten, aber ich bitte trotzdem um hilfe, auch von Buffed.de persönlich wenns geht...

Geht um volgendes, Auf der Buffed.de Startseite gabs vor kurzen ein Werbe bunner für:

Britney Spears IQ = 137, bist du schlauer? oder so ähnlich. Ich vollpfosten hab da ma mitgemacht, nu ziehen die mir ständig geld vom handy.

*jaaaa brüller, alle ma lachen... so gut is*

Ich brauch nu dringend den link zu der Seite, damit ich durchgucken kann wie ich den mist aufheben kann, mit ner Beenden SmS oder son kram.

Bitte um hilfe, mfg


----------



## M3g4s (1. April 2009)

hm hab keine ahnung sry^^ würd mal sagen das ist erstmal pech


----------



## Assari (1. April 2009)

Lol hol dir ne neue Sim Karte 

Hatte ich auch..

Kann man nicht beenden

Das ist leider pech


----------



## Potenzus (1. April 2009)

ich würd ma sagen das is das falsche forum dafür oder?
oder der will uns verarschen und das is ein aprilscherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Motte (1. April 2009)

Nein is kein Scherz... 

Und selbst wenn mein IQ geringer als das eine Faulen Toastbrotes wäre... Hilfe brauch ich trotzdem.


----------



## Mugazombi (1. April 2009)

Doch, kann man beenden.
Am besten du gehst zum Konsumentenschutz oder Arbeiterkammer. Keine ahnung die das in Deutschland heißt.
Die haben die nötigen Formulare und für solche fälle


----------



## Secondsight (1. April 2009)

Als ich den Thread Titel gelesen habe dachte ich erst mal Britney Spears in einem Kontext zusammen mit den Wörter IQ und 137 was für eine Gegensätzliche verknüpfung von wörtern heißt so viel ich weiß Oxomoron oder wie wie war das noch gleich?^^
So ^^ genung geflamed obwohl die Wörter echt lustig sind in dem Zusammenhang und so verdammt abstrakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke mal das du irgend eine Art von ABO abgeschlossen hast hast du die nummer nicht mehr im Ausgang oder so? vielleicht kannst du die Nr. mal googlen und dir wird eine geschaltet Werbung ausgespuckt =)
Viel Glück noch^^


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2009)

Wenn er n Vertrag hat ist das mit der neuen Sim keine so tolle Idee...
Auf der Seite von denen wirds ja wohl irgendwo Kontaktdaten geben, oder?
Wenn ja, ruf da an und mach sag das du kündigen willst.


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Der Witz an der Sache ist ja, dass er die Seite nichtmehr kennt xD


----------



## anadol/zuluhed (1. April 2009)

Meld dich mal http://www.vzbv.de/go/


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Der Witz an der Sache ist ja, dass er die Seite nichtmehr kennt xD


Oh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, wenn du mit denen einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast (da reicht schon das Häkchen bei "AGB akzeptieren") dann bist ziemlich gearscht.
Ansonsten bei der Polizei und deinem Mobilifunkanbieter anrufen und anzeigen, bzw. (wenn das möglich ist) über den Mobilfunkanbieter zurückbuchen lassen - wobei ich keine Ahnung habe ob sowas möglich ist, aber einen Versuch wärs wert.
Am besten rufst allgemein bei deinem Anbieter oder der Polizei an, die werden am besten wissen was da zu tun ist.


----------



## Blutdämon (1. April 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> hmmm buffed ist pöse ?




ne nich wirklich nur er etwas blöd und buffed muss sich ja auch irgendwie finanzieren und das tun sie über werbung und solche sachen


----------



## Blutdämon (1. April 2009)

wie gut das ich mich nich lustig mache und mein portmonaie hab ich zumglück noch nie verloren


----------



## Phobius (1. April 2009)

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass Buffed nur begrenzt Einfluss auf die geschaltete Werbung hat. Je nach System mal mehr, mal weniger. Ausgewählte Werbeplätze gibt es meines erachtens nur dem zwischen Logo und Content-Bereich. Der Rest ist, soweit ich das bisher gesehen habe, eher zufallsgeneriert.

Von daher wird es auch eher schwer werden die genaue Seite zu finden. Auch durch Buffed Mitarbeiter.

Auf die schnelle finde ich nichts passendes bei Google. Aber der Rat mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale (oder wie das Amt auch immer heissen mag) ist einen Blick wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. April 2009)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



4 von 5 Verwarnungen.


----------



## Iwarsnet (1. April 2009)

wünsch dir viel glück bei der suche, finde es traurig wie groß die schadenfreude hier teilweise ist.


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2009)

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen und dir den Verbraucherschutz empfehlen. In fast jeder größeren Stadt müsste es eine Filiale geben, in der du dich rechtlich beraten lassen kannst. In meinem Bekanntenkreis hab ich schon oft von solchen Abzocken gehört und meistens kann man in irgendeiner Form Widerspruch einlegen. Das hättest du im Idealfall aber schon innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach Abschluss des "Vertrags" machen müssen. Am besten ist es allerdings, wenn man sich solche Angebote vorher genau anguckt und keine persönlichen Daten angibt.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. April 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Also Deiner...ist NIEMALS Höher..HöHö



1 von 5 Verwarnungen




suchtihh schrieb:


> LoL rOfL oMg pWned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1 von 5 Verwarnungen


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2009)

Je nach "Vergehen" geht es auch schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

Mhm traurig wie man sich verhalten kann, wenn der gegenüber einen nicht sehen kann, was wolt ihr denn mit euren haha post oder boah wie blöd bist du denn post bewirken? Fühlt ihr euch deswegen jetzt toll und könnt euch damit rühmen jemanden auszulachen,d er in einer blöden lage steckt und anch hilfe fragt?

WEnn ich sowas sehe frage ich mich wirklich warum man noch verwarnungen gibt, z.b dieser suchtiih dingsn idiot..yay einer verwarnung aber musste auch mal sein, kannmich ja jetzt tol fühlen, niein ehrlich er hat erst 5 posts und eienr  davon war untendurch,..naja steigere mich wahrscheinlich wieder zu weit rein.

ußer den bisher genannten möglichkeiten wüsste ich jetzt aber auch keine. Hoffe für dich, dass du da wieder rauskommst. Naja der Mensch macht Fehler um aus diesen zu lernen. kan jedem passieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüße

Klunker


Edith: Lilly, dachte du bist im Urlaub Oo


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Mach das beste draus. Kannst dafür auf irgendner Seite schön viel runterladen. Schau mal auf Facebook (Deutsch) da gibts die Werbung auch...wäre auch drauf reingefallen wenn ich ein Handy hätte ;D


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Je nach "Vergehen" geht es auch schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Du bist noch da?  Wolltest du nicht in den Urlaub fahren?

2. Warum hast du meine PM noch nicht beachtet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (2. April 2009)

Ja, würd sagen hol dir ne neue SimKarte
Leider Pech gehabt


----------



## Rednoez (2. April 2009)

Ich glaub da mitzumachen war der eigentliche IQ-Test.


----------



## Davatar (2. April 2009)

Hast Du keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten oder Bestätigungs-SMS oder sowas wo die Website angegeben ist? Schau ev mal in Deinen Spamordner oder so. Ansonsten wenn die Dir monatlich was abziehen wird ja wohl auf Deiner Rechnung stehen WER Dir da was abzieht. Dann kannst Du Dich nach der Firma erkundigen und da anrufen oder sowas.
Ansonsten ruf Deinem Telefonanbieter an oder geh besser vorbei und lass die Buchungen sperren oder bei Deiner Bank oder wie auch immer das bei Dir geregelt wird.


----------



## WoWler24692 (2. August 2009)

Im Verlauf schaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Bei Firefox heißt des Chronik)


----------



## EspCap (2. August 2009)

Der Thread war schon ein paar Monate alt, ich denke das hat sich schon geklärt.


----------

